# String mit bestimmten Zeichen



## InformatikStudent2017 (18. Jan 2017)

Hallo,

ich komme leider nicht bei der Aufgabe weiter.
Es geht um die Grammatik bestimmten Ableitungsregeln.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich einen einzigen String s schreiben kann, der ausschließlich die Zeichen
  (, ), [, ], { und} enthält und nicht mehr als 30 Zeichen lang ist?

Edit: Ich meinte einen Methode, die als Parameter einen String bekommt, wobei die Methode prüfen soll, ob der String der Grammatik entspricht oder nicht.

Liebe Grüße,

Ersti


----------



## Joose (18. Jan 2017)

Sicher dass du so einen String schreiben sollst? Ich glaub es geht darum eine Methode zu schreiben welche als Parameter einen String bekommt, die Methode soll prüfen ob der String der Grammatik entspricht oder nicht.


----------



## InformatikStudent2017 (18. Jan 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Hatte mich verschrieben, ja. Ich meinte natürlich eine Methode, die als Parameter einen String bekommt.


----------



## Joose (18. Jan 2017)

Welchen Ansatz hast du denn schon? Was hast du bisher probiert? Wo genau gibt es Probleme?

Die Methode selbst kannst du sicher schon schreiben: Was wird zurückgegeben? Wie heißt die Methode? Was sind die Parameter?
Der übergebene String soll geprüft werden ab er maximal 30 Zeichen enthält und nur gültige Zeichen (sprich (, ), [, ], {, }).


----------

